# Solved: ES:IV Oblivion



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok. So, I had Oblivion on the 360 about a year ago, got bored with the crashing and the loss of Game Saves.

I tried it on my PC back then also and it sucked, mostly because of my hardware.

Now I have upgraded to:

Abit Fatal1ty AN9 32X 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual 5000+
2x WinFast PX 7600GT DHT in SLi
2GB DDR2 Ram 1.62GHz
Windows XP SP2

So, the game is now playable, well, it should be.

When playing in the closed zone in the beginning, the Jail Scene if you like, it worked fine, no crashes, no problems, looked nice, high FPS.

Upon leaving the Jail (tutorial) and entering the wide world, I get about 200 metres and it will crash (mostly upon killing a mob/monster).

The Crash is a "Oblivion has encountered an error and needs to close" type. Here is the Signature produced by the Crash:

[WEBQUOTE="Oblivion has encountered an error and needs to close"]AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer: 1.2.0.416 ModName: mpeg2dmx.ax
ModVer: 2.0.80.30327 Offset: 0000d823[/WEBQUOTE]

I installed the patch to goto version 1.2.0.416, same problem.

I have run the Game with the settings all reduced to nothing, (and apart from looking very comical and Playstation1) it helped in no way, still crashing out.

I want to love this game, I want to enjoy this game. But it doesn't want me to it seems. Any ideas? I've looked all over the shop and found very little I can try on top of what I already have.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

A couple of things Oblivion has issues with on systems that should easily be handling the game (like yours) is overclocking and codec packs. Both of these seem to cause frequent CTDs.
You may find something here that will be of help to you.

Unofficial technical FAQ for PCs on Bethesda's Oblivion forums


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, cool, thank you very much for the links. I am using a Codec pack (AceMegaCodecsPro) which I guess could cause a problem with what you have said. I shall try Codec free and also take a look at the FAQ you posted (which I could not find before, thanks for that) and keep the thread posted with updates. Thanks. 

I am too drunk to perform uninstalls of anything right now, but will get cracking on this tomorrow.  

Cheers!

EDITS: I'm not an advocate of Overclocking, always been on the thought that if I wanted something to run at X speed, I would buy something at X speed, instead of buying less and clocking up. So self OC is not an issue, however factory OCing could maybe cause this??!?


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, I removed Ace Mega Codec Pack Pro, and it seems all is well in the World. 

Played for 2 hours straight with not even 1 frame lost, let alone a crash. No errors encountered yet, been in the wide world, to Waynon Priory and whatnot, all seems Ok! 

Thanks very much for the Advice!

Don't know if this can be marked as Resolved or not?

One happy Oblivion Player!

Mister Leroy :up: :up: :up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Yup .. its your thread, you can mark it solved any time you like. But only you can do it (click on thread tools I believe)
Glad it was the simple fix that worked for you

300 + hours into playing it (and thats only on my main character), so its safe to say you aren't the only happy Oblivion player here. If you continue to play and enjoy the game I'd strongly recommend getting the Shivering Isles expansion sometime down the road, I think I may have enjoyed that more than the core game (just make sure you are patched up to date as it has one nasty game breaking bug in it).


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Any recommendations on whether you think that HDR, Bloom or Anti-aliasing is the way to go? I found with HDR I get strange shadow effects on character faces, like it's not blended, really sharp shadow edging. I found that using Anti-Aliasing looked better with shadows, but the faces look less detailed. Not used bloom, in past experience it never does justice.

this is purely hypothetical I guess, depending on the GPU. But I just wondered what you used, you produce some very nice Screenies in a thread further down.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Thats all about appearance so its all personal taste. I've been using it with HDR enabled, no AA and no bloom (I don't find the shadows the issue with it, the drawback on my system is it puts some very bright glows on peoples faces when I'm in dialogs with them .... but it does wonders for the look of the environment, I think its a good trade off because I spend a lot more time running about doing things than I do standing there talking to people)

I'm running a vanilla geForce 6800 (256meg, PCI express .. no overclocking). The rest of my rigs stats are in my profile, good in its day but its 2 years old and starting to show its age  

Thanks for the screenie compliment. Ever since figuring out how to remove the menus and put the camera into free fly mode (don't ever do that with baddies about, it sucks watching yourself get beat up when you have no control of your character) I get a little carried away looking for picture opportunities.


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Ooh i see, there is a command to remove the UI is there?

Interesting indeed!

Well I am running with HDR now because the AA was just a little more sluggish, and did not do the game justice imo. 

Not sure whats going on with my shadowing, i think it was to do with the Shadow options (cant remember the name, cba launching to find out!) but it appears to be less apparent now. I tried to show you what I meant with a screenie and it just never did it again and additionally I cannot find the Screenshot button (print screen did nothing). 

Well, here's to a great game with horrible coding! Either that or every PC that tries to run it has something to conflict with it somehow (im going with dodgy coding, we cant all have broken or corrupt PC's).

Again, MULTI thanks for helping me resolve this, but now I do have to install my codecs each time I want to watch pr0n.. *cough* I mean videos I have fraps'd...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Screenshots aren't enabled by default in Oblivion. If you want to be able to do it you have to change a setting in 2 ini files.



> HOW TO ENABLE Print Screen SCREENSHOTS
> 
> You will need to modify 2 .ini files.
> 
> ...


after that's done the print screen key will take a screenshot and save it in the root Oblivion directory (same place you found that first .ini file)

To remove the menus bring up the console ( press the ~ key), type in TM then press enter (if the menus are showing that toggles them off, if they are off that toggles them on)

To enter free fly camera mode bring up the console, type in TFC (toggles on or off just like the TM command .... a note though is to make sure you are in 3rd person view unless you want to see yourself looking like two weird disembodied arms floating in mid air .... you can type both commands in at the same time, just make sure you hit enter after each one)


----------

